# Buddy



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Here is my find the amazing the wonderful Buddy!

























The pics don't do him justice.
Sorry the pics are blurry.Thanks for looking.;-)


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Is he a marble?


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

Yay! you got another betta! I was wondering when you were. he isn't a walmart betta, is he?
EDIT: Not sure, might be. lets get a closer pic, shall we? LOL


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Hes from a huge fish store called Scales and Tails they even sell piranahs and they keep there bettas in perfect health.Ill get more pics!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

If you look closely you can see his blue scales circled in red.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I dont see any pictures. ):


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

What!There are 7 pics!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh, sorry. My computer just loaded them. Stupid Computer, lol.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

He is pretty. Not sure if he is marble but it is possible.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks I think hes a marble cause hes turning purple-ish red.


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

hes very handsome


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

Pretty! but I dont think hes a marble, hes probaly just unstressing. (Is that a word??)


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Well if hes not a marble oh well but if so I think Ill know.=D


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, I don't think he's a marble, he's probably just getting used to his home  He's quite pretty...


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

hes beautiful! from a distance he looks like a pastel blue/purple but close up he looks like a mix of several colors... he a lucky find for sure!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Hes a marble!!!!Hes tails are turning blue and he has more purple scales!!!!!


----------

